# Sticky  BMW Domestic Military Program Update for 2022!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Forget USAA, forget PenFed.

Veterans and their family members can now claim BMW's "Domestic Military" incentives directly.

It's about time! 

Click here for more information: Military Incentive | BMW USA


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*ELIGIBLE PARTICIPANTS:

• Active Duty
• National Guard
• Reserves
• Veterans
• Military Retirees
• Military Spouses
• Surviving Spouses
• Immediate Military Family Members
• All USAA and PenFed members with at least 60 days of membership
• One incentive per member per year
• All customers must present their unique Customer ID and Offer code at time of retail

PLEASE VISIT: Military Car Buying Program | TrueCar*


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> *ELIGIBLE PARTICIPANTS:*
> ...
> *• Immediate Military Family Members
> • All USAA and PenFed members with at least 60 days of membership
> ...


Just realized that I qualify under the Immediate Military Family Member category. Does this discount come solely from BMWNA / USAA or does the selling dealership contribute? Is this something to mention during the price negotiation or is it on top of any discount I can negotiate? Thanks, Jon!


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Clicked on the link - *PLEASE VISIT: Military Car Buying Program | TrueCar*

"Special BMW Incentive offer is valid at any authorized BMW Center in the United States. *Cash incentives are not applicable for vehicles leased/financed through BMW Financial Services.* Customer must take retail delivery May 1, 2020 - January 4, 2021. Incentive offer is subject to change without prior notice. BMW of North America, LLC requires presentation of a photo ID, your BMW Manufacturer Certificate with a unique Customer ID, and Offer Code. One incentive per customer, per offer code, per calendar year for new BMW vehicles. Eligible military member must be the purchaser. See your authorized BMW Center for complete program details."

The line I put in bold seems pretty clear - lease or finance through some other organization. Is the discount only available buying through TrueCar? Clear as mud to me.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jvogt1 said:


> The line I put in bold seems pretty clear - lease or finance through some other organization. Is the discount only available buying through TrueCar? Clear as mud to me.


No. Here is a brand-new pathway to the Domestic Military "Type J" Rebate claim submission: Military Incentive | BMW USA


----------



## etca (Dec 29, 2020)

For those who don't qualify via the Military Incentive, it looks like PenFed has extended its offers through Jan 3, 2022 with the same terms as before: PenFed | Car Buying Service



> Special BMW Incentive offer is valid at any authorized BMW Center in the United States. Cash incentives are not applicable for vehicles leased/financed through BMW Financial Services. Member must take retail delivery Jan 4, 2021 - January 3, 2022. Incentive offer is subject to change without prior notice. This incentive is available to Pentagon Federal Credit Union members with greater than 60 days of membership. BMW requires presentation of a photo ID, your BMW Manufacturer Certificate with a unique Customer ID and Offer Code. Visit the PenFed Car Buying Service to receive BMW Certificate. One incentive per member, per offer code, per calendar year for new BMW vehicles. Eligible military member must be the purchaser. See your authorized BMW Center for complete program details.


----------



## Sdlakersfan (Jun 7, 2021)

Jon Shafer said:


> Forget USAA, forget PenFed.
> 
> Veterans and their family members can now claim BMW's "Domestic Military" incentives directly.
> 
> ...


Hello John,

Joined Bimmerfest.com today, bought my first ever BMW (M4) last month. I have a lot to learn, thanks for founding this forum!
Former Marine, I was looking into BMW's military programs and was intrigued when I came across a $2500 military incentive on a local dealers website (see page 2 of attachment). I was told the M4/and or I was not eligible for this incentive, so I settled for the $500 discount for having USAA insurance. Was I bamboozled? 

Appreciate you


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Sdlakersfan said:


> Hello John,
> 
> Joined Bimmerfest.com today, bought my first ever BMW (M4) last month. I have a lot to learn, thanks for founding this forum!
> Former Marine, I was looking into BMW's military programs and was intrigued when I came across a $2500 military incentive on a local dealers website (see page 2 of attachment). I was told the M4/and or I was not eligible for this incentive, so I settled for the $500 discount for having USAA insurance. Was I bamboozled?
> ...


Sounds like you Financed or leased with BMWFS. When doing that, the military incentive is reduced to $500.

Thanks for your service.


----------



## Sdlakersfan (Jun 7, 2021)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> Sounds like you Financed or leased with BMWFS. When doing that, the military incentive is reduced to $500.
> 
> Thanks for your service.
> 
> View attachment 1033493


Yes I did lease through BMWFS. Lesson learned. Thank you for clearing that up for me!


----------



## PJ1978 (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a both PENFED and a Military discount voucher , two seperate codes and IDs. Can they be combined?


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

PJ1978 said:


> I have a both PENFED and a Military discount voucher , two seperate codes and IDs. Can they be combined?


No, they are the same incentive.


----------



## OldManBMWFan (Dec 18, 2021)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> Sounds like you Financed or leased with BMWFS. When doing that, the military incentive is reduced to $500.
> 
> Thanks for your service.
> 
> View attachment 1033493


Hi Turtle, you seem to be the resident expert on many topics! Do you know if the Military incentive will be extended beyond Jan 3, 2022? Thanks!


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

OldManBMWFan said:


> Hi Turtle, you seem to be the resident expert on many topics! Do you know if the Military incentive will be extended beyond Jan 3, 2022? Thanks!


I'm not sure about an expert but yes, it should be renewed. The military incentive is a year-long incentive that has been renewed each January. The amount may change but there should be some type of incentive.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Greetings Bimmerfest Members,

I am pleased to announce/clarify officially that the BMW Domestic Military Program does continue in 2022!

*MORE DETAILS ABOUT THE PROGRAM:*

• Program Dates: January 4, 2022 through January 3, 2023
• BMW welcomes Navy Federal Credit Union as an authorized partner to offer the Domestic Military Program incentive (Navy Federal - A Special Offer from BMW for Navy Federal Members - Navy Federal)
• Customers/Centers can still utilize TrueCar Military (TrueCar - A Special Offer From BMW - TrueCar) for incentive creation throughout 2022
• *Pentagon Federal Credit Union is no longer an authorized partner*.

*ELIGIBLE PARTICIPANTS:*

• Active Duty
• National Guard
• Reserves
• Veterans
• Military Retirees
• Military Spouses
• Surviving Spouses
• Immediate Military Family Members
• All USAA and NavyFed members with at least 60 days of membership
• One incentive per member per year
• * All customers must present their unique Customer ID and Offer code at time of retai*l!


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Any way to tell what defines the BMW Western Region? The certificate doesn't say.

I assume location the BMW dealer is in? Or is it based on customer address (if buying out of state)


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

dchen2 said:


> Any way to tell what defines the BMW Western Region? The certificate doesn't say.
> 
> I assume location the BMW dealer is in? Or is it based on customer address (if buying out of state)


The location of the dealer. I haven't seen any list or map that defines the regions but I'm sure it is out there.


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> The location of the dealer. I haven't seen any list or map that defines the regions but I'm sure it is out there.


Thank you. As an data point, the Arizona dealers are in the Western region according to a CA I talked to today.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

dchen2 said:


> Thank you. As an data point, the Arizona dealers are in the Western region according to a CA I talked to today.


Thanks, Colorado is in the Western region also.


----------



## BMW-Bill (10 d ago)

I believe in my area they are now using id.me to verify and provide an authorization number for the dealer to give the miliary discount.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

BMW-Bill said:


> I believe in my area they are now using id.me to verify and provide an authorization number for the dealer to give the miliary discount.


Yes, TrueCar and the BMW website uses ID.me to verify military eligibility. If you go through NFCU's Truecar site then they Plaid to verify your Navy Federal account.


----------

